# Siemens-Panel an Beckhoff-Steuerung



## _01_ (20 Februar 2011)

Ich möchte ein Siemens-Panel (TP177 oder MP277 o.ä.) an einem PC mit TwinCAT anschliessen. Nach meiner jetzigen Recherche könnte dies über Modbus TCP möglich sein. Hat jemand bereits Erfahrungen auf diesem Gebiet (Modbus TCP oder andere Kommunikationsmöglichkeiten) gesammelt? 

Vielen Dank im voraus für die Antworten!


----------



## BerndAllgäu (20 Februar 2011)

Mal ne frage vorweg: zwingt man dich dazu? Da gibts sicherlich technisch bessere und vorallem kostengünstigere Optionen.

Über OPC müsste es gehen... 

LG Bernd


----------



## _01_ (20 Februar 2011)

OPC funktioniert leider nicht. 
Beckhoff bietet zwar einen OPC Server für CE-Systeme an, aber der XML-Parser läuft nicht auf dem Panel (Beckhoff hat selbst einen Versuch durchgeführt - ohne Erfolg). Auch OPC-UA funktioniert nicht, da Siemens keinen entsprechenden Client im Angebot hat. Ein Teufelskreis...

Deshalb nun der Versuch über Modbus.


----------



## MSB (20 Februar 2011)

Außer Modbus-TCP dürfte es in dem Zusammenhang keine anderen Möglichkeiten geben.

Aus Erfahrung weiß ich zwar, das du dir auf die Art bei einem etwas umfangreicheren HMI,
nicht mal im Ansatz einen gefallen tust, aber das geht schon.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## _01_ (20 Februar 2011)

Hallo Manuel,

was heißt bei einem "umfangreicheren HMI"? Die HMI umfasst ca. 50 boolsche Variablen und eine handvoll Integer bzw. Gleitkommavariablen. Welche Erfahrungen hast Du da gesammelt?


----------



## MSB (20 Februar 2011)

Meine Erfahrung ist:

In Codesys/Twincat ist es relativ kompliziert, Variablen im allgemeinen feste Adressen zu verpassen,
die Adressberechnung bei komplexen Struckturen "Datentypen" ist extrem umständlich,
und zudem noch vom Prozessor der Ziel-Hardware abhängig.
Auch das Retain/Persistent Handling wird durch feste Adressen sicher nicht einfacher.

Man kann das schon machen, aber es ist kein schönes Handling.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (20 Februar 2011)

MSB schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung ist:
> 
> In Codesys/Twincat ist es relativ kompliziert, Variablen im allgemeinen feste Adressen zu verpassen,
> die Adressberechnung bei komplexen Struckturen "Datentypen" ist extrem umständlich,
> ...



Also ich sehe da kein Problem bei Beckhoff und Modbus.
Bei den kleinen Beckhoff-Steuerungen ist über Modbus der nur Merkerbereich ansprechbar. Da dieser beim üblichen Codesys-Programmierstil nicht gebraucht wird (ich brauche die dort zumindest nicht) legt man diesen Speicherbereich eben als HMI-Schnittstelle fest.

Auf den Windows basierten Geräten ist für den Modbus-TCP Server eine extra Lizenz notwendig, darum habe ich mit den Bausteinen noch nicht gearbeitet. Aber ich würde es dort so machen, dass ich eine Struktur anlege und dieser Speicherbereich über Modbus ansprechbar ist. Ich sehe nicht was hier kompliziert oder umständlich sein soll.

Wir haben schön öfters Projekte mit Siemens Panels in Verbindung mit z.B. Wago-SPSen umgesetzt (auch über Modbus). WinCCflexible Lizenzen sind eh im Hause, die Panels sind gut und vom Funktionsumfang ist WinCCflexible auch sehr gut. Man kann sich als Vergleich ja mal die Codesys-Visu ansehen, lol.


----------



## MSB (20 Februar 2011)

Das Problem mit der Strucktur (ist zumindest bei Wago so):

Du legst einen Datentyp an,
sagen wir mal 5 INT, 10 Real, 5 Time ...

Die Deklaration der Globalen Var funktioniert dann ja so:
Parameter_Bla : Datentyp AT %MW0
Keine Ahnung ob die Schreibweise jetzt 100% iO ist.

Wie findest du nun also schnell raus, welche Absolute Adresse nun der 6te Real-Wert hat?

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (20 Februar 2011)

MSB schrieb:


> Wie findest du nun also schnell raus, welche Absolute Adresse nun der 6te Real-Wert hat?



Achso, ja das ist bei Modbus und MW etc. etwas konfus.
Aber sowas sollte man mit einer Excel-Tabelle und einem kleinen Skript einfach in den Griff bekommen, zumindest nichts was nicht lösbar ist.


----------



## BerndAllgäu (21 Februar 2011)

ich würd die Finger davon lassen... so eine Zwangsheirat macht eben oft nur ärger. 

Was spricht gegen eine andere Lösung?

Gruß Bernd


----------



## JesperMP (21 Februar 2011)

Wenn es Siemens und Beckhoff sein _muss_, wie wäre es mit ein IPC + WinCC Flex RT + Beckhoff OPC Server ?
Nicht billig, aber es sollte gehen.


----------



## Dr. OPC (22 Februar 2011)

Nach meiner Information hat das schon mal jemand geschafft, soweit ich mich erinnere mit OPC-XML, weil das "classic" OPC-DA ja auf Windows CE nicht läuft und OPC UA bei WinCCflex (noch) nicht verfügbar ist.

Also der PC mit TwinCat sollte einen OPC-XML Server haben (oder einen OPC-DA der mit einer Zusatzsoftware zum OPC-XML Server gemacht werden kann). Dies geht auf einem PC (mit WinXP) oder auch auf einem XP-embedded. Auf dem MP277 (WinCE) muss dann der OPC-XML-Client laufen und den gab es doch, soweit ich mich erinnern kann. 

Falls es auf dem Panel nur einen OPC-XML-Server gibt (den gibt es im WinCCflex sicher) dann besteht noch die Möglichkeit auf dem Beckhoff das Siemens-XML-Gateway zu installieren und die Daten umzukopieren.

Bei den relativ kleinen Datenvolumen sollte das mit OPC-XML auch ganz gut funktionieren.

Im Siemens Customer Support ist etwas ähnliches beschrieben (eigentlich die Gegenrichtung), zeigt aber welche Komponenten es gibt.
*Beitrags-ID:*25677751
*Beitrags-ID:*22701694


----------



## JesperMP (23 Februar 2011)

Also, ich meinte OPC DA.
Wenn der IPC hat Windows XP oder Windows XP embedded gibt es kein speziellen Grund dafür das es OPC XML sein muss.


----------



## Dr. OPC (23 Februar 2011)

> Also, ich meinte OPC DA.


Ist völlig richtig, OPC UA funktioniert ohne Tricks und Kniffe direkt auf WinCE, XP, embeddedXP und sogar auf Linux oder sonst welchen OS.

Nur gibt es (derzeit) LEIDER kein OPC UA in WinCCflex, wohl aber in TwinCat. Siemens ist an dieser Stelle leider etwas hinten dran.


----------



## bastimeister (23 Februar 2011)

Hallo liebe Forumgemeinde!

Ich hatte im übrigen schonmal ein ganz ähnliches Thema gepostet:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread....+gesucht+Kommunikation+Beckhoff+BC9000&page=2

Wir waren dann damals bei einem *LAUER "**WOP-iT X 550ktc mobile als StarterKit" *hängen geblieben, und wollten das einsetzen! Leider kam es dann doch nicht zum Auftrag...

Also ich würde dann doch lieber ein LAUER-Panel nehmen, wenn du nicht gezwungen wirst unbedingt Siemens einzusetzen! 
Nicht das jemand denkt ich habe etwas gegen Siemens-Panels, wir setzzen die Ständig ein! Aber eben nur in Verbindung mit Siemens-SPS! Siemens-Panels ja, aber möglichst nur mit Siemens-SPS... Ist meine Meinung....


----------



## JesperMP (23 Februar 2011)

Dr. OPC schrieb:


> Ist völlig richtig, OPC UA funktioniert ohne Tricks und Kniffe direkt auf WinCE, XP, embeddedXP und sogar auf Linux oder sonst welchen OS.
> 
> Nur gibt es (derzeit) LEIDER kein OPC UA in WinCCflex, wohl aber in TwinCat. Siemens ist an dieser Stelle leider etwas hinten dran.


Aber Beckhoff hat ein OPC DA Server:
http://www.beckhoff.de/german/twincat/twincat_opc_server.htm?id=511051307
Sollte ohne weitere funktionieren können mit WinCC Flex PC RT.


----------



## Dr. OPC (23 Februar 2011)

Auch richtig aber der Themenstarter wollte doch ein MP277 nehmen und da ist WinCE drauf und da geht nur OPC-XML und blöderweise sollte das der Client sein und den hat Siemens vergesen einzubauen und nur einen OPC-XML-Server eingebaut (aber keinen Client).

Wenn es kein MP277 ist sondern ein IPC (wie du vorgeschlagen hast) dann hast du recht und es gibt "keine" Probleme mehr, da kann man einfach OPC-DA nehmen.


----------



## JesperMP (23 Februar 2011)

Genau, wenn man die Forderungen nicht erfüllen kann, muss man ja die meist ähnliche alternative finden.

Ich vermute das für die Kunde ist es egal ob es WinCE oder WinXP Embedded ist, wenn es nur ein "Siemens" Aufkleber hat.


----------



## Marco77 (24 Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mal meine spontane Idee in die Runde werfen. (Hab aber keine Ahnung ob das funktioniert...):

So weit ich weiss kann man Siemens OP's doch als Master im Profibus parametrieren.
Ist es dann nicht möglich einen DP/DP-Koppler oder ein anderes Gateway zu setzen und die Daten dann "einfach" über diese Schnittstelle austauschen?

(Bei genauerer Überlegung bräuchte man wohl auf der Siemens Seite wohl auch noch ne CPU).

Naja, obwohl ich mich gerade schon selbst verunsichert habe, binich mal auf die Antworten gespannt.

Gruß Marco


----------



## JesperMP (25 Februar 2011)

So weit das ich weis, kan man nur direkt-tasten als DP i/o konfigurieren.
Also ist keine lösung.


----------

